# Fuji Newest 4.0



## lamar2626 (Mar 30, 2011)

alright im in a delemma. i know there has been tons of threads of people trying to get cheap road bikes and what know but im venturing to road bikes from casually mountain biking. I want to get a cheaper road bike as my wife and i just bought our first house and i dont have much cash. I was looking at the Fuji Newest 4.0 as SportChalet has it on sale for 419.99 right now. Do you think i should jump on that deal or hold out and wait for a CL bike?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If you're planning to do rides over about a half hour, you need a bike that fits you. Try a few at your LBS. Make sure to ride some that are too big and some that are too small.

Fuji is the "new Giant" from what people are saying - prices are a bit lower, bikes aren't as sexy, but the build kits are good for their pricepoints and they'll last just as long as a more expensive bike. So if after riding a few bikes, you feel that the Newest 4.0 is what you want, you're probably right. Just give yourself a basis for comparison.


----------



## lamar2626 (Mar 30, 2011)

its not that i really want to the Fuji, it looks like a great bike.. But, the other bikes like Giant, specialized Felt etc. seem to be out of my price range.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The two most important considerations when buying a bike are intended uses and fit. If you're looking to do recreational/ fitness road riding, there's nothing wrong with the Newest, but there are 4cm gaps in sizing, making it difficult for some riders to get a good fit. That, along with a quick review of Sport Chalet's 'expert' sizing advice, is not instilling confidence in their abilities to fit you to the bike. 

I suggest taking some time to pin down your sizing requirements by paying a small fee for a standard LBS fitting. While I understand that your budget is limited, if you end up with an ill fitting bike you won't ride it - and there's no bargain in that.


----------



## lamar2626 (Mar 30, 2011)

Alright. Ill make sure i get fitted before i buy.


----------



## lamar2626 (Mar 30, 2011)

Alright. Ill make sure i get fitted before i buy.


----------

